# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Кто-нибудь может мне помочьИ

## Afroditabox

Мне нужно связаться с модератором 

Знаете ли кто-нибудь его контакты?

----------


## tamalex

Смотрели здесь ?

----------

DEL (27.12.2014)

----------

